

Receiver's Reputation:  A clever way to detect spam? - amichail
http://it.slashdot.org/it/07/12/04/0149241.shtml#

======
tx
It isn't exactly "revolutionary". Receiver-based approach has been employed
for a while, although with a twist: analogous to methods of identifying DOS-
attack sources, large ISPs or web mail providers (gmail) establish a network
of "honeypots" - thousands of fake mailboxes whose addresses are published on
fake web pages, allowing spammers' crawlers to absorb those emails into their
databases.

Then you just tag IP addresses that attempt to deliver emails to honeypots.
What you get is a simplest receiver-based system with just two groups of
receivers: 100% spam-receivers and "others".

~~~
amichail
The "honeypots" might not get most of the spam though.

